

Ask HN: Where can you find good remote work? - donttellmyboss

I am looking to switch jobs. Remote work sounds appealing, and I think I might be able to find a better and potentially more interesting job if I expand my search nationwide. Does anyone have any tips for finding remote work?
======
darkxanthos
It's a bit difficult. I was lucky to have a friend who worked at Cheezburger
who clued me into their remote worker policy. We've got people all across the
country and fly to Seattle every quarter for a week long team building.

Message me if it sounds interesting as I believe we are hiring right now.

------
daleharvey
Work on open source software, Its not a coincidence most of the most
successful companies that have remote employees revolve around open source
software

